
Facebook's AI Research Labs - Osiris30
http://www.fastcompany.com/3060570/facebooks-formula-for-winning-at-ai
======
joe_the_user
Honest question: Is making advertising effective where the battle for the best
AI is really going to be fought?

I think feel like it's important to somehow measure the level of progress
being made by the current explosion of deep learning processes. I'm personally
not that impressed by translation applications or Google search innovations -
the translations I see still seem barely functional, noticeably better than
purely literal translation but not very much more useful than purely literal
translation.

Alphago was definite progress. Are there that many problems that could be
approached in a similar way?

Clearly, making ads work is important to a company's bottom line. But it seems
like there are going to be hard limits to just extrapolating patterns - I know
youtube's recommendation engine has gotten worse for me over time and it seems
like the smartest entity in the world can only figure out so much future
buying from past online surfing and past purchases combined. And even more,
there's only so much ads in particular are going change this.

~~~
Consultant32452
>Honest question: Is making advertising effective where the battle for the
best AI is really going to be fought?

No, the real battle for the best AI is being fought on the various global
stock exchanges. The vast majority of trades are AI now. In this way AI
virtually already controls the price of all globally traded goods.

~~~
nibs
Further I would say that AI is controlling the flow of goods through
businesses. The system we make for food companies tells the human users what
to buy, when to buy it, where to put it, when to process it and who to sell it
to. Mostly the humans just move stuff around and exchange the paperwork.

~~~
dmix
> Mostly the humans just move stuff around and exchange the paperwork.

Don't forget meetings. Lots and lots of meetings.

------
mturmon
Clearly the examples of AT&T Research and MSR are close to LeCun and Candela's
minds.

~~~
personjerry
From the words of my professor who was around at the time, there was nothing
quite like Bell Labs[0] when AT&T was still a monopoly. Because as a monopoly
they earned a fixed % of their spending, Bell Labs had essentially unlimited
funding, and a lot of their work really paved the way for all of the amazing
technology we have today, especially the Internet.

~~~
mathattack
Unlimited funding and limited push to commercialize due to the same regulatory
constraints. It was like a tenured professorship minus the teaching.
Eventually competition crushed it.

------
projectramo
I appreciate that they took the time to set up two different labs to
differentiate AI from ML.

To my mind, the former is largely (though not exclusively) based on logical
reasoning (as in formal logic) and the latter is largely (though not
exclusively) based on statistical reasoning.

I hope one of these articles will take some time to bring us up to date on the
recent developments in contrast to the other.

~~~
argonaut
You're reading too much into the names. FB AI Research works on ML/AI
_research_. Applied ML works on ML/AI _application_. Both work on ML _and_ AI.

~~~
projectramo
ok.

------
meeper16
Google's is 100x facebooks

~~~
kafkaesq
Numbers?

~~~
freyir
100

